# Neues ZR Race - rechtes Pedal kracht



## Mandalay79 (9. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe seit 2 Wochen ein neues ZR Race 5.0 29er

Seid gestern hab ich folgendes Problem: Immer, wenn ich mit der rechten Pedale drücke, knackt es. Sobald ich nur  schwach/schwächer trete, oder gar rollen lasse, ist nichts zu hören. Also immer nur bei Belastung.

Als Pedale habe ich mir die Shimano *PD-M324 Pedale* dazu gekauft.

Hat jemand eine idee?


----------



## Pedalradler (9. April 2013)

Hier (ziemlich weit unten) wird doch Erste Hilfe geboten: 

Siehe Punkt "Mein Rad gibt knackende/knarzende Geräusche von sich. Wie kann ich das beheben?"

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mandalay79 (9. April 2013)

Danke. Ich hab sowas befürchtet. Ich hab leider keine Ahnung von Fahrrädern und verstehe nur die Hälfte von dem was da steht...... Alles was ich selbst machen kann ist das Pedal noch mal ab und wieder dran.....

Wie würdet denn ihr jetzt an meiner Stelle vorgehen, wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt? Ich hab mir meinen Service Partner bei mir in der nähe noch nicht rausgesucht. Der ist allerdings auch ein Stück weg....


----------



## Cityracer (9. April 2013)

Pedal wieder abschrauben, ordentlich Fett dran, Pedal wieder *fest* anschrauben. aufpassen, nicht verkanten.

wenns dann immer noch knackt, ist wahrscheinlich das Pedallager hinüber. glaube ich aber nach der kurzen Zeit nicht. dann Radon anrufen, umtauschen lassen (das Pedal, nicht das Rad).


fällt mir noch ein, kannst auch mal prüfen, ob es im Wiegetritt nicht knackt, dann könnte es auch vom Sattel kommen... ;-)


----------



## Mandalay79 (9. April 2013)

DANKE!  

Das bekomme ich hin!


----------



## Jance (9. April 2013)

@Mandalay79 
Schau mal nach dem hinteren Schnellspanner, ob der noch die richtige Spannung hat ! So etwas kann sehr gut beim Treten Geräusche machen das man denkt es läge am Tretlager oder den Pedalen.


----------



## Mandalay79 (9. April 2013)

Ok, werd ich dann gleich auch noch mal schauen.....


----------



## engelsche (9. April 2013)

gude.....ich hatte so ein knacken auch rechts unter last.....die kettenblattschrauben waren locker und es war dreck drin! abbuze und schraubenkleber!


----------



## Pedalradler (10. April 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Hier (ziemlich weit unten) wird doch Erste Hilfe geboten:
> 
> Siehe Punkt "Mein Rad gibt knackende/knarzende Geräusche von sich. Wie kann ich das beheben?"
> 
> LG



Was ich witzig finde, alle Punkte, die hier genannt werden, stehen im verlinkten Artikel. 

Wurde der überhaupt gelesen? 

Bei den Einzelantworten sind die Arbeitsschritte verständlich und im Text nicht ....  Das soll man verstehen ....


----------



## Mandalay79 (10. April 2013)

Ja, ich bin da ein wenig schwer von begriff, wenn ich Fachausdrücke höre. Aber ich besser mich, versprochen..... So wie die Leute es hier erklärt haben, weiß ich was ich zu beachten habe.


----------



## Toolkid (10. April 2013)

Das Pedallager muss nicht zwangsläufig defekt sein, wenn es knackt. Es kann auch daran liegen, dass einfach nur nicht richtig festgezogen ist. Sowas sollte normalerweise bei der Erstinspektion nachgezogen werden, aber dafür hast du vermutlich noch zu wenig Strecke gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

